# Beretta PX4 Problem



## RANGERS032 (10 mo ago)

Hello,
I took my brand new PX4 compact 9mm to the range today, and immediately started having failure to feed issues. After clearing the gun, I could not even get the mag to snap in. Empty mags would snap in normally. This happened with both mags. I was shooting Blazer Brass FMJ, which has performed flawlessly in my Springfield XDs. Following this problem, I loaded the Beretta with Remington UMC FMJ and had no problems after that. Has anyone had problems with the PX4 being picky with the brands of ammo used? Perhaps it just needs to be broken in.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd try cleaning the pistol very well with Hoppes and coat with Rem-oil or the like and go out and try again. I believe Beretta manufactures PX4 compacts in Italy(or used to) and the pistols come with rust preventative/packing oil that needs to be removed. The action is very robust and may need another time out would be my guess. I own two and both are flawless with practically anything you feed them. It wouldn't hurt to run some 9mm Nato at first if you can find it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Did you clean the PX4 before your 1st range trip? Beretta ships their guns in packing grease/oil. It is NOT a lube. The gun needs to be cleaned and lubed before the 1st trip. I see this come up on Berettas a lot. People complain about their Beretta not working on their 1st range trip... Then, they go home and clean it - Then it works perfect the next time. Also, the rotating cam needs a fair amount of oil. 

As for the ammo - Many guns are harder to insert a magazine if the slide is CLOSED, and you have the mag loaded to 100% capacity. Open the slide and leave it locked open. THEN insert the mag, and then press the slide release. As you use the mags and the springs break in, this will be less of a problem.

Also, just to see if this is your problem, load 1 less round into the magazine. Then, insert the magazine.


----------



## RANGERS032 (10 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Did you clean the PX4 before your 1st range trip? Beretta ships their guns in packing grease/oil. It is NOT a lube. The gun needs to be cleaned and lubed before the 1st trip. I see this come up on Berettas a lot. People complain about their Beretta not working on their 1st range trip... Then, they go home and clean it - Then it works perfect the next time. Also, the rotating cam needs a fair amount of oil.
> 
> As for the ammo - Many guns are harder to insert a magazine if the slide is CLOSED, and you have the mag loaded to 100% capacity. Open the slide and leave it locked open. THEN insert the mag, and then press the slide release. As you use the mags and the springs break in, this will be less of a problem.
> 
> Also, just to see if this is your problem, load 1 less round into the magazine. Then, insert the magazine.


Thanks for the reply. I thought I cleaned it, but I'll do it again. I didn't really have any oil inside, as I clean my guns with Eezox, which is a dry CLP. It works great in my other handguns and rifles. Maybe not so great in the Beretta. I'll oil it up before the next trip. I also took the mags apart, and cleaned them with Eezox.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd skip the Eezox in the pistol and go wet for now.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Oil on the cam and raceway is important, especially early on. My Px4 compact had problems with a couple brands of ammo on the first outing. Turned out there Was a small burr on the extractor, preventing rounds with slightly thicker rims from feeding easily. I polished the burr away.

I also lubed the pistol better and even disassembled the mags and cleaned then out.

it has run a few thousand flawless rounds since, including the ones that didn‘t reliably feed before


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I found that my PX4 compact shoots Blazer Brass 115gr more accurately than WWB does. Now, back when I had a fullsize PX4, it didn't matter. But for some strange reason, WWB isn't as accurate as Blazer Brass in my compact PX4.


----------



## RANGERS032 (10 mo ago)

Problem is solved. I put Lucas Gun Oil on the slide and moving parts along with Lucas grease on the lug and barrel groove. Zero malfunctions with multiple ammo brands. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

If you have that issue again....try removing 1 round from the mag and see if that helps. Just a wild shot there.


----------

